# NW Meet Tomorrow (6th July) 7:30pm



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok Folks since the Weather has bucked up slightly, and the fact some were unable to make last weeks get together. a few of us have pitched in and decided to have abit of a meet tomorrow at the wigan Tree.

TIme: 7:30
Location: Wigan Tree (Parbold hill)
Date: 06-07-2010

I know a few of you have been here before (Very easy to find (if you go via M6) Pub website here:-
http://www.millerandcarter.co.uk/thewiggintreeparbold/

So to all those who can show up !!!! it'd be good to see ya !!!!!!!

1- Tony
2- Mattb
3- Bigsyd
4- Mark Davies
5- bignphil (soon to be TT owner)
6- asdaman 
7- Stevecollier
8- Jammyd (AKA rocco boy  (formally had a TT))
9- Les

anymore takers?

Add your names people !!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Will try to make this!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

be good to see you paul... thought the next time i'd be seeing you would be the hotel at evenTT10 (i'm assuming your at the AGM) ??


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I should be able to pop along.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I will rock up to this. Lookin forward to catchin up on plans with you Tony


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I will bring that disc Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> I will bring that disc Matt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one fella, was going to come up yesterday but ended up playing in a football tournament for charity.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not sure I can get to this tomorrow. If I can my car won't even be warm since I live 1 minute away in Parbold!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Not sure I can get to this tomorrow. If I can my car won't even be warm since I live 1 minute away in Parbold!


Then walk it :roll:


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> I will bring that disc Matt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So can anyone come to this gathering or is it for people who live in the far north??? 

Syd! could you possibly bring those Blu LED's with you... If you still have them buddy!

Spen

So to all those who can show up !!!! it'd be good to see ya !!!!!!!

1- Tony
2- Mattb
3- Bigsyd
4- Mark Davies
5- bignphil (soon to be TT owner)
6- asdaman 
7- Stevecollier
8- Jammyd (AKA rocco boy (formally had a TT))
9- Les
10-Spen


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I can get to this tomorrow. If I can my car won't even be warm since I live 1 minute away in Parbold!
> ...


1 min by car, 15 mins with Parbold Hill walk! Quite sure I can't make it now anyway, typical!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


15 mind up Parbold hill??? So whats the problem ya big wus :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> 15 mind up Parbold hill??? So whats the problem ya big wus :lol:


WORK! Out of ours testing and most people on leave or sick! [smiley=bigcry.gif] I often run up Parbld Hill as part of my route ( I am a mentalist :lol: ) so no problem with the walk, that's if I could make it.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry can't make this one, I'm watching the footy. Hope you all have a good time

Shak


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shshivji said:


> Sorry can't make this one, I'm watching the footy. Hope you all have a good time
> 
> Shak


2-0to the neverlands.... c'mon it isn't hard to call that match... (hense i said tuesday and not wednesday for the meet) because there's no way i'm missing the Germany spain game !!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the PM Tony. Prob wouldn't have seen the thread otherwise!

Unfortunately I can't make this one. Was on call last night and it was pretty busy - hence the lack of sleep and sheer exhaustion I'm feeling now! So can see myself being in bed early doors tonight!

Have yourselves a great time though. And don't forget me for the next one!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry can't make this one, I'm watching the footy. Hope you all have a good time
> ...


Me either, I think the Germans will get it, I want them to win it but my Mrs stands for 60 quid should Spain win.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I would never say i want the germans to win....

I really want the orange troops to come up trumps... Durk Kuyt style !!! :lol:


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I would never say i want the germans to win....
> 
> I really want the orange troops to come up trumps... Durk Kuyt style !!! :lol:


Same here, Come on the Dutch  

Shak


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well for a last minute meet that was a bloody good turn out,good to catch up with people and looking forward to the next one... on a darker note

That Tony bloody Rigby has just cost me another £1100+ ••••••

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesome_andy (Jul 4, 2005)

LOL what did i need to order in for you now Syd?! :lol:


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Andy! As you are active on the forum today! Any news on our problem with AP coilovers??

There are a few of us who are unhappy with the coilovers on our cars..and we are still waiting for news!

Spen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

SpenTT said:


> Andy! As you are active on the forum today! Any news on our problem with AP coilovers??
> 
> There are a few of us who are unhappy with the coilovers on our cars..and we are still waiting for news!
> 
> ...


Not just AP but also KW coilovers as I am having similar problems with my KW V1s. I understand KW make coilovers for AP
:roll: My car is booked in to have both rears replaced on Friday afternoon.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

awesome_andy said:


> LOL what did i need to order in for you now Syd?! :lol:


It's the thing u are getting in from the USA for mr T.
If I knew this would have fitted it would have been on 12 months ago
Will have a chat about it soon as I need to get the red QS booked in for the Exhaust temp censor , it started playing up last night while I had the liquid on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I would never say i want the germans to win....
> 
> I really want the orange troops to come up trumps... Durk Kuyt style !!! :lol:


Spent time in Germany and I found them a great race of people. They certainly like things to work properly.. apart from the TTs!!! :roll:


----------



## bignphil (Apr 29, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> Well for a last minute meet that was a bloody good turn out,good to catch up with people and looking forward to the next one...


Nice to meet you all. Thanks for the ride(s) out.

Hopefully next time I'll be in a nice shiny TT. 

Phil


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Anytime i hope it helped you


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Rear AP shock
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Front AP shock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

whats up with them spen?? can't really tell on the pics... but thats not your rear shock thats the rear spring :lol: :lol: your shock is at the bottom and heads up on a diagonal. :lol:


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Tony! I know, these photo's are for Andy at Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

